# Mario Badescu Drying Lotion vs. bye bye blemish



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey everyone I was just looking at the* Mario Badescu Drying lotion and it looks a lot like this drugstore product that I buy call bye bye blemish. I was just wondering if these have the same active ingreadients. They look fairly similar. And the **Mario Badescu is $20 vs. the bye bye blemish $10. Just wondering if there is a difference. Has anyone tried both of these products?*


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

This is how the one I buy actually looks


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

oops had to resize the pic.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm pretty sure i've read a post before about them working similarly well. can you tell me which drugstore sells ByeByeBlemish. i haven;t seen it anywhere


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

I buy this at cvs, or walgreens. The also sell this at drugstore.com and folica.com


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you remember where this thread is?


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are the ingredients for the Bye Bye Blemish Drying Lotion:

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=87444&amp;catid=13549&amp;trx=PLST-0-SRCH&amp;trxp1=13549&amp;trxp2=87444&amp;trxp3=1&amp;trxp4=0&amp;btrx= BUY-PLST-0-SRCH

Here are the ingredients for the Mario Badescu Drying Lotion:

http://www.mariobadescu.com/productDetail.asp?ProductID=151

They do look very similar, but the Mario Badescu has a few ingredients that are not in the Bye Bye Blemish.

Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey thanks a lot, by any chance have you used any of these products?


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, sorry, I've not used either product. You could check out the MuT and Make-up Alley Reviews to see if anyone has compared the two products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 30, 2006)

I have used the Mario Badescu drying lotion and I have to say that it is fab! My favorite spot treatment by far!! It's worked better than anything I have ever used. I get whiteheads-not blackheads-so this product was very effective for me. You go to bed with a full blown whitehead and wake up to a flattened spot, it might be a little peeling or flaky, but they call it DRYING lotion. What I like more than the drying lotion is the drying cream...it is thicker and is more effective in my opinion. I don't think that the quality of these products would be the same, because I mean celebrities use Mario Badescu, although I have never used similar products like Byebye blemish. But at least I can give you a thumbs up for drying lotion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, now I would like to trying drying cream. So you say this is more effective then the lotion? Do you use the cream by itself or do you need the lotion? TIA


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 1, 2006)

i have some of mario badescu products and they are good but never tried the drying lotion. how does the bye bye blemish work for you?


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I think it depends on the pimple, I have put it on one pimple one night and by the morning it was flat. But I have put it on other pimple, and it kinda gets bigger...I don't know if that is normal. But eventually it does dry up the pimple.


----------



## Becka (Apr 1, 2006)

I got a sample of drying cream a couple of days ago and have now used it on a couple of spots, overnight they completely lessened! Never ever have I seen anything like it, I'm actually starting a list of what to order from them, I think the products are amazing my whole skin actually looks better IMO after only a couple of days of using his moisturizer/mask/eyecream etc., and this is coming from a gal who's pret near sensitive or allergic to any skin creams


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 1, 2006)

wow becka thats awesome! i gatta get me some drying lotion :icon_smil


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think you have convinced me now. Which is the mask that you use ? And the those the eyecream help with undereyes?


----------



## Becka (Apr 1, 2006)

no honey, drying cream " ) I don't know what the drying lotion is like

I think there are different products for your skin type. I have combo/mostly dry skin so they sent me Hyaluronic Eye Cream and Enzyme Revitalizing Mask (and some other stuff). The eye cream sort of amazes me too. I've never used an eye cream before, but anyway, you are to put this under and on your lid. So I've done that a few times and its almost like the skin on my lid is firmer. Sorry, I dunno if it does anything for under eyes, I don't really have any under eye thing going on to judge any difference. Some of the other stuff I have doesn't do anything for me, but the products that do work, OMG.

go to the website, fill out all the info on your skin, etc. and they will send you samples. You can thank Reija for that one, she posted that info about drying cream and samples on another thread, thats how I came about getting mine.

You know they are very smart about the samples they send, not like some cheap co. that will send you a tiny little packet. They send enough for you to actually check out over time if the product will work, that costs $ and my take is that they know their products are so good that you will order so its worth their while


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 1, 2006)

They send you these samples for free?


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 1, 2006)

ohhh exuse me! "drying CREME" :icon_chee


----------

